# Tesco Clubcard Vouchers Major Change to T&C'S



## carolgavin

Have posted this in another thread but thought it worthy of its own thread.

For those who are unaware Tesco have recently changed the terms and conditions of their Voucher reward scheme.
Basically it means that rather than 4 times their value this reduces to 3 times from 6th Dec 2010.
If you redeem before 6th Dec then you will get x4 HOWEVER you will only get x3 after this date. if you have been saving up then better to use them before 6th Dec.

Fuller details can be found HERE!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Maybe this post should be made a sticky.

Russel was slow on this one. :lol: 

dave p


----------



## carolgavin

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Maybe this post should be made a sticky.
> 
> Russel was slow on this one. :lol:
> 
> dave p


Ooooh Dave yes he has been very remiss!! Still he has been on his hols, so we will let him off!!
Have asked mods to make this a sticky, as Charlie (Chascass) says people could be sitting with loads of them and if they don't use them they will be worth less than they thought!!!


----------



## teifiprt

Thanks very much for posting this. I have quite a few vouchers and would stand to lose a lot.

Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## peejay

Thanks for the heads up Carol.

I always wondered how they managed to offer such a great deal without both sides losing money but even at x3 its still well worth having. It certainly won't stop me continuing to be a Clubcard fan.
Perhaps the lower reward will help entice other Ferry companies back into the scheme?

Pete


----------



## Chascass

I rang Tesco deals, the first thing said was, Where did you hear this, I thought she was about to say, no its not true, but then went on to say why it was necessary.

The reason I rang was to find out if it was ALL vouchers issue, or only those issued after 6th December, and it was confirmed that it involved ALL vouchers.

Peejay makes a good point

Charlie


----------



## greenasthegrass

I can't see anywhere about channel tunnel - suppose they are x3 after 6 Dec too? Anyone know?

Greenie


----------



## Zebedee

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Maybe this post should be made a sticky.
> dave p


Good thought Dave.

It may be of interest to a lot of members planning their trips for booze or Christmas Markets.

I'll sticky it for a while.

Dave 

Edit. Note to self.

Must try to keep up. Another Mod seems to have stickied it already.


----------



## carolgavin

Zebedee said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this post should be made a sticky.
> dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Good thought Dave.
> 
> It may be of interest to a lot of members planning their trips for booze or Christmas Markets.
> 
> I'll sticky it for a while.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Edit. Note to self.
> 
> Must try to keep up. Another Mod seems to have stickied it already.
Click to expand...

Hahahaha see have faith you guys I asked a mod to sticky it about three seconds after I posted it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Another interesting read on the subject,

HERE

and a bit more HERE


----------



## spykal

Zebedee said:


> Must try to keep up. Another Mod seems to have stickied it already.  [/color]


Tennyson had it right ..........Ours is not to wonder why, ours is just to do or die :lol: :lol:

Not really ...a good idea to sticky it and my fingers were faster than yours :lol:

Mike


----------



## philoaks

greenasthegrass said:


> I can't see anywhere about channel tunnel - suppose they are x3 after 6 Dec too? Anyone know?
> 
> Greenie


I would imagine it applies to all deals. I've just cashed some of mine for a Eurotunnel voucher. The voucher is valid for 6 months so I won't actually need to book the tunnel crossing until April.

Thanks for the info Carol!


----------



## autostratus

Just to add a more positive note and quoting a section from the article from MoneySavingExpert

"*How Bad is the News*

While it means customers will get lower value rewards, Tesco highlights that points chasers are still better off under the post-6 December regime than prior to the double points launch in summer 2009.

Where a £100 spend would have earned customers £4 in rewards (when quadrupled) before double points, it will get them £6 in vouchers under the 'three times' exchange rate (compared to £8 now)."


----------



## rayhook

*Probably not so bad*

Just back from a few months away - missed all this going on. Didn't realise points were reduced on fuel either.

Still, it's not such a bad deal and if you've an Amex Rewards card Tesco still give priple points on that - including for fuel.

Thanks to everyone for bring this to my attention; we'll be cashing in our Tesco vouchers mid-November............

Ray


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Thanks Carol, I missed this. I have converted some more vouchers on line.

Dave - I should be hung, strung and quartered, but I have been on holiday!

This simply means that......

Based on a crossing costing £66 one way, £22 worth of Tesco vouchers.

£22 is 2200 Clubcard points, gained from in store spending or recycling your aluminium tin cans at the rate of one point for two cans.

Looks like I will be back at the marvellous machine at Tesco Telford very soon!

Russell


----------



## hymerbeliever

philoaks said:


> I would imagine it applies to all deals. I've just cashed some of mine for a Eurotunnel voucher. The voucher is valid for 6 months so I won't actually need to book the tunnel crossing until April.
> 
> Thanks for the info Carol!


Don't get confused between vouchers and tokens.

Vouchers are the things Tescos send every quarter, eg in accordance with your shopping at Tescos or tesco credit card spend.

Tokens are the things which arrive when you cash in your vouchers for a selected reward...they will be specific to your chosen reward eg Eurotunnel, P&O, Bella Italia, Hilton, Legoland, etc etc

At present you get 4x the value of vouchers in tokens. After 6 Dec you will only get 3x even on unused vouchers that you already have (provided they havent expired).

However, as philoaks rightly pointed out, most tokens (which they send when you cash them in) are valid for 6 months. Thus, those of us who use them for Channel crossings would be well advised to order the tokens prior to 6 Dec 2010 even if you don't know when you are travelling....just make sure you then book within 6 months..I think Eurotunnel allow you to book 12 months ahead so potentially you can travel on a 4x reward right up to 6 June 2012.

Tesco claims the reduction will allow it to introduce more companies into the rewards scheme. Let's hope they bring in some western route ferry companies after the demise of P&O Portsmouth.


----------



## Grizzly

Sorry if this is slightly OT:

Can we turn up at the Eurotunnel office in Calais with our Tesco tunnel tokens and use them to pay for a crossing in March some time? 

I want to cash in my vouchers before we go away in December but we don't want to commit ourselves to a booked crossing date from Calais to Folkestone. We're going out on the Portsmouth to Santander ferry.

G


----------



## hymerbeliever

Grizzly said:


> Sorry if this is slightly OT:
> 
> Can we turn up at the Eurotunnel office in Calais with our Tesco tunnel tokens and use them to pay for a crossing in March some time?
> 
> I want to cash in my vouchers before we go away in December but we don't want to commit ourselves to a booked crossing date from Calais to Folkestone. We're going out on the Portsmouth to Santander ferry.
> 
> G


 :roll: Yes a bit OT but no you can't...it's a condition of the Eurotunnel tokens that "You must book with the tour operator at least 14 days before you travel"....and they won't let you wild camp there for that long!! :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

Just received a letter in the post today from Tesco today detailing the various changes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Is it possible to make a booking to redeem your tokens and later change the booking to a date and time that is suitable.
Just to help Grizzly out :wink: 
dave p


----------



## Grizzly

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Is it possible to make a booking to redeem your tokens and later change the booking to a date and time that is suitable.
> Just to help Grizzly out :wink:
> dave p


Thanks Dave but I now understand that a) you can't use tokens on one way trips starting in France and b) you can't use them at all on flexi / open dated tickets.

So, plan B, ferry back home in March and keep the vouchers and hope a ferry company comes into the scheme ready for our autumn break next year.

(Or exchange the lot and eat ourselves silly at Cafe Rouge ??!)

G


----------



## asprn

Grizzly said:


> I now understand that a) you can't use tokens on one way trips starting in France


Show me where please? I've just ordered my "return" voucher in May from Calais - I booked a one-way outbound last week and hadn't intended to book the return so far in advance, but now have redeemed the tokens due to the 4x/3x changes.

I'm awaiting my voucher, and I hope you're wrong about not being able to book one-way from Calais.

Dougie.


----------



## GEMMY

Dougie, book your tunnel out and return at the same time, alter the return as many times as you like , no charge.

tony


----------



## Chascass

Hi Dave

What you do is change your vouchers for Tesco tokens, and if you do that before 6th December you will still get 4 x value of the vouchers.

Then you have 6 months to book you ticket before the Tokens run out, if before the 6 months is up you decide you do not want to spend the Tokens, you can request they be transferred to your account. (back to vouchers)

This apply's only to unnamed outlets in the Tesco deals of which Euro Tunnel is one.

Charlie


----------



## peejay

asprn said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now understand that a) you can't use tokens on one way trips starting in France
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where please? I've just ordered my "return" voucher in May from Calais - I booked a one-way outbound last week and hadn't intended to book the return so far in advance, but now have redeemed the tokens due to the 4x/3x changes.
> 
> I'm awaiting my voucher, and I hope you're wrong about not being able to book one-way from Calais.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

http://www.tesco.com/CLUBCARD/DEALS/PRODUCTINFOSHEETS/S6018.PDF

"Tokens can only be used for travel originating from Folkestone, including single journeys. Rewards tokens cannot be used for trips originating from Calais."

I'd do as Gemmy said if you can.

Pete


----------



## teemyob

*Value*

Still Good Value

TM


----------



## Chascass

GEMMY said:


> Dougie, book your tunnel out and return at the same time, alter the return as many times as you like , no charge.
> 
> tony


There could be a cost implication, my understanding is you will be charged the difference in the 2 bookings. i.e. your return booking date/time cost was £86, your revised return date/time is £128, cost to you £42.

Charlie


----------



## GEMMY

Well if you leave it late there may well be a difference in price , the same as in a different time slot.

tony


----------



## asprn

GEMMY said:


> Dougie, book your tunnel out and return at the same time, alter the return as many times as you like , no charge


I've already booked my outward, never having heard of the issue of no single journeys originating in France. I'll phone them once I get the second token in a few days, and see if they will change the existing outward one-way Folkestone booking to a return one.

Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Right

This is my plan!

Over the next couple of weeks, I will change quite a few Tesco vouchers into channel tunnel deal tokens, at the 4 x value rate.

Most cheap tunnel crossings are £66, so this will be £15 worth of Tesco vouchers, (£15 x 4 = £60) plus £6 cash. I am going to order enough vouchers for eight crossings. I will however order these as eight separate transactions, each one for a tunnel voucher for £60, rather than one transaction for £120 x 4 = £480.00. Why, I hear you cry? Well, the tunnel tokens have various values, and lets say I received one with a value of £100, and my crossing cost £72, then I would not get any "change". I would lose £28 in the mix. (Adding the return in the mix may counter balance this, but if you had £150 worth of vouchers, and your crossing was £132, you would not get change. The secret is small denomination vouchers)

When the tunnel tokens arrive, they are valid for six months. This means that the booking must be made within six months. Travel must be completed 12 months after the booking was made. So for example....

Order tokens today - 23rd October 2010.

Tokens arrive 26 October - and will be valid for 6 months. Lets say the expiry is 26 April 2011. If you book at the latest date you can, OK, the day before, 25 April 2011, then travel must be completed by 24 April 2012.

*WARNINGS*

1) I am going to use a Tesco voucher with a value of £19 to order a deal with a value of £15. At this stage, you do get "change" - the difference of £4, (in reality 400 points) will be recredited to my Clubcard account.

2) If you have a tunnel voucher for more than the cost of the crossing, you do not get change, so "under" order, rather than over order.

3) If you have any unused tunnel vouchers, you can get these recredited to your Clubcard account by contacting Tesco Dealtime on 01382 822200 and taking the advice given regarding how to return tokens.

4) Travel must be completed within 12 months from the date of booking. To quote a particular example - my own...

I booked a crossing with Eurotunnel on June 27th in 2009. June 27th was the date I made the reservation, but travel was for December 2009. I was unable to travel, so amended the crossing to a date in 2010. Due to circumstance, I was unable to travel until July 3rd, but Eurotunnel said I could not have a refund or a credit note. I had a bit of a ding dong with Eurotunnel and reminded them of numerous delays in the past, etc etc and I had never complained - I had shown goodwill, so I asked for some in return. No joy. £120 worth of tickets up the swanny. I then emailed the chairman, and received a credit note valid for a year. (This is exceptional though, so don't expect it.)

5) If you make a booking with Tesco tokens etc, note that if you cannot travel, due to ill health etc, you cannot claim the cost of the tickets from your travel insurance. "Payment by tokens" etc is excluded from *most* policies. (Tesco insurance and the Eurotunnel insurance will cover this - check again though as this position may alter)

6) Our trip in October had a tunnel crossing for £72 outward (£60 worth of tokens and £12 cash) and the return was only £29 cash with P&O. Bearing in mind Tesco sometimes have double value offers in store, where your quarterly vouchers are worth double their face value in Tesco, it might not always be worth while using tokens for a channel crossing.

Example - after the new 3 x value offer is in place.

£20 Tesco vouchers (worth £60 in the tunnel) plus £6 cash, give you a £66 crossing with the tunnel.

A crossing at similar times might be available with P&O for £31.25 on their website, and a couple of pounds cheaper when booked through the Camping and Caravanning Club.

Now, if Tesco had a promotion in store, where vouchers were worth double value, your £20 voucher would be worth £40. Add that to the £6 cash you could pay on a crossing, and so in this case, keep your vouchers and pay cash to P&O.

I have used P&O as an example as they are always the cheapest for longer motorhomers. Norfolkline add on a few pounds per metre etc.

When booking with P&O, if you ask for the Pride of Burgundy, she is sometimes on the cheaper crossings as she has less facilities on board - ie - no waiter service restaurant.

I am going to get as many as I can at 4 x value, but after that point, I think I will sell my Tesco vouchers on Ebay - usually get 2 - 2.5 times their value, and use the cash to pay P&O.

You can of course still take your rubbish to the recycling machine and get one Clubcard point for every two aluminium cans recycled.

Note too - petrol is at present 1 point per pound spent, this is changing to 1 point per £2 spent. That will make a big difference to my accumulation, although I did get almost 1700 points this morning by other methods.

Russell


----------



## peejay

Blimey Russell, can't be bothered with all that palaver.

Unfortinately we've got no options to travel abroad 'till next year so we're happy to take the drop to 3 x value but good luck with your devious plan. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks Russell

I `ll try to digest that later.
i have never used tesco points for anything yet and will have about £260 worth to come at x4 value.

Thats two trips across the water.

Cheers

dave p


----------



## JockandRita

Rapides561 said:


> That will make a big difference to my accumulation, although I did get almost 1700 points this morning by other methods.


Russell, are you anywhere near your Tesco points target yet, for that planned cruise on the Oriana? :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Points*

Well I was near to target, but with the 3 x value rather than four, not so. However, booking a P&O Cruise with tokens means you do not get agents discounts etc, and some of the specialists knock 50% and more off. I think the points will somehow take me to Adelaide in March 2012 via an aircraft. My friend who I have holidayed with a few times, Italy and Majorca, has family there and she has asked me to go too.

Russell


----------



## locovan

Money martin Says:-
Exclusive! Tesco repeats 2x IN STORE voucher exchange
Mon it'll launch its Big Xmas Clubcard Exchange - 2x value instore & online

We've been tipped off that from next Mon, Tesco will relaunch its 'double-up' scheme for four weeks, so don't redeem vouchers this week. What's the deal? You can trade-in vouchers for double their normal value (ie, £5 becomes £10) on certain categories, and for the first time, it includes some Tesco online items too. What are the categories? Min £5 voucher on toys, clothes, baby & toddler, optical, some electricals, beauty, flowers. Min £10 voucher: Some Christmas trees & lights, Finest wine & champagne, beds, bedroom furniture and bedding, DIY, computers, phones. Redeemable online: Finest wine & clothing How good is it? It's far better than normal in store redemption, but worse than Clubcard Rewards, which includes things like days out and gifts. There you currently get 4x the value (based on list prices so check they're realistic), though as previously warned that drops to 3x value on 6 Dec so if they suit you go quick. Full updates in the Guide: Boost Tesco Points Related: Cheap Supermarket Shopping
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/latesttip/


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

If double up is available in store, it is possible that the tunnel/Tesco deal is not the greatest....

Example - tunnel crossing, one way, £66, so £20 worth of Tesco vouchers and £6 cash.

£20 vouchers maybe worth £40 in store.

A P&O crossing can be had for £29 ish via the CCC.

I will also add that the tokens I order a few posts back have not arrived yet.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bump 


to help new members.
Dave p


----------



## odipar

Whhat's a sticky?
MGA Coupe


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

When a topic is "stuck " on the front page of the forum.
Dave p


----------



## chasper

Just booked the tunnel, Tesco now give you the option of emailing the voucher code which saves having to post the voucher to Eurotunnel which was always a pain. Just quote the number to the operator and its done and dusted.


----------



## Sgt411

Thanks Chasper - saves a lot of mucking around.


----------



## mandyandandy

Excellent move, thanks for letting us know 

Mandy


----------

